# changer le processeur d'un mac G4



## julien1977 (15 Mai 2007)

Salut à tous

je voulais savoir si on pouvais facilement changer un proceseur de mac G4 quiksilver 733Mhz pour lui coller un 1.25Ghz?

par contre si ç'est possible, il va falloir le trouver!!

merçi


----------



## Romuald (15 Mai 2007)

http://www.macway.com/fr/

et  composants, puis 'accélérateurs'


----------



## Arlequin (16 Mai 2007)

et cet accélélérateur, ça se branche comment ? ça remplace les procos ou ça s'ajoute ? 

si quelqu'un a déjà fait ce genre de mise à jour, faut pas hésiter à faire des commentaires....  


Je me permets également de poster ici car ma question est fort semblable: 

J'ai récemment reçu un bipro 450 Gigabit

J'ai vu sur ebay une Cm bipro , cela est il compatible ? 

A l'inverse des CM Pc, les processeurs "mac" sont ils attachés à la CM ? en gros: ce que le vendeur propose là, c'est seulement la carte mère ou l'ensemble avec processeurs ? 

Dans l'annonce le vendeur parle de carte "fille" (daughter card), qu'est ce donc que cela ? 

JPTK m'a conseillé de poser la question à Mackie ou SM (si vous passez par là, merci d'avance  ..... pas envie de vous emm*** par MP  )

à +


----------



## ntx (16 Mai 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> et cet accélélérateur, ça se branche comment ? ça remplace les procos ou ça s'ajoute ?


Tu as été sur le lien indiqué par Romuald ? Tout y est expliqué.


> si quelqu'un a déjà fait ce genre de mise à jour, faut pas hésiter à faire des commentaires....


Vu le prix de ces cartes, achète plutôt un Mac mini Intel, ce sera bien plus performant.


> J'ai vu sur ebay une Cm bipro , cela est il compatible ?


En gros tu veux monter une CM des derniers G4 dans une tour des premiers G4. Cela relève de la bidouille.  


> A l'inverse des CM Pc, les processeurs "mac" sont ils attachés à la CM ? en gros: ce que le vendeur propose là, c'est seulement la carte mère ou l'ensemble avec processeurs ?
> 
> Dans l'annonce le vendeur parle de carte "fille" (daughter card), qu'est ce donc que cela ?


L'annonce parle de "Motherboad" donc de carte mère.
Les cartes filles doivent être celles sur lesquelles sont soudés les processeurs.


----------



## Arlequin (17 Mai 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Tu as &#233;t&#233; sur le lien indiqu&#233; par Romuald ? Tout y est expliqu&#233;.
> 
> Vu le prix de ces cartes, ach&#232;te plut&#244;t un Mac mini Intel, ce sera bien plus performant.
> 
> ...



oui oui ai &#233;t&#233; voir chez macway, mais les cartes acc&#233;l&#233;ratrices ne me plaisent gu&#232;re.....

cela rel&#232;ve &#233;ffectivement de la bidouillle.... mais vu le prix sur ebay, je ne prends pas un gros risque...

Le mini est certes tr&#232;s joli (en ai un aussi par ailleurs) mais je ne le trouve pas tr&#232;s &#233;volutif...en tout cas par comme une tour peut l'&#234;tre...... c'est un autre d&#233;bat de toute mani&#232;re.... et puis je dois avouer que le fait de bidouiller un mac pi&#232;ce par pi&#232;ce me plairait assez..... just for fun 


Ok, donc carte m&#232;re et carte procos sont bien deux &#233;l&#233;ments distincts..... merci pour la pr&#233;cision..... qui de ce fait rend la bidouille moins int&#233;ressante puisqu'il me reste &#224; trouver les procos.....

merci de tes r&#233;ponses

&#224; +


----------



## ntx (17 Mai 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> Ok, donc carte mère et carte procos sont bien deux éléments distincts..... merci pour la précision..... qui de ce fait rend la bidouille moins intéressante puisqu'il me reste à trouver les procos.....


Sur ce modèle oui, mais sur beaucoup d'autres le ou les processeurs sont soudés sur la CM.


----------



## Arlequin (17 Mai 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Sur ce modèle oui, mais sur beaucoup d'autres le ou les processeurs sont soudés sur la CM.



ah, ok....merci pour la précision.....


----------

